
Leonardo Da Vinci Lost Drawing Discovered - Mz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/11/arts/design/leonardo-da-vinci-lost-drawing-discovered.html?_r=0
======
n0mad01
Although I am not at all a connoisseur in this area i know that counterfeits
are relatively frequent - especially when we're talking about $15.8 million.

What is especially noticeable to me is the back which assigns that sheet to
Leonardo da Vinci, being most likely original but would hardly sell for a
price that high.

The front on the other side is - almost too perfect - too unbelievable, to
good to be true.

~~~
drcode
Part of me is kind of happy that the whole "era of experts" has come to an
end- We've all just seen too many f-ups by experts to take such people as a
whole too seriously (the downside of course is that often experts really do
have better answers than laypeople)

~~~
tombo2008
Im not sure what you mean by the 'Era of Experts', much less it coming to an
end. Can you explain this further?

Im all for making people come out of their ivory towers a bit more but to
suggest that having high levels of knowledge in a given subject is somehow a
negative seems an odd position to take. But maybe Im reading you wrong?

~~~
endisukaj
We are living in the post-truth era. I may be reading the parent's comment
wrong but I find it funny how it reminds me of some Brexit rhetoric where
people were "tired of listening to experts on matters of economy".

~~~
krenoten
There's a great documentary about this by Adam Curtis called
[HyperNormalisation]([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fny99f8amM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fny99f8amM)),
discussing how truth is seriously under fire right now.

------
tomcam
What a rush. Leonardo's drawings are always brilliantly vivid and lifelike to
me. I find his paintings much less interesting. It's also nice to know that
his drawings sometimes look better in photographs, because they've been
enhanced – the frequent state of affairs is fading.

~~~
logicallee
What does "the frequent state of affairs is fading" mean - I tried to get your
meaning including substituting different words in case you wrote while
distracted (frquent/usual etc) and I just can't get what you meant.

You mean usually (for most works) they fade, but not when talking about
drawings?

~~~
Infernal
I think he meant "frequently the drawings are faded".

~~~
pvaldes
Not with this kind of ink, that is very interesting in fact.

------
magicbuzz
They can look at a drawing and tell whether the artist is left or right-
handed? Seriously?

------
vinchuco
On mobile, you have to click the "show full article" to, well, show the full
article. It really irks me that not only this is unnecessary, but possibly
devious, a dark design pattern:

You want to see what's inside, but you haven't decided if you care, however by
clicking it you're tricked into thinking you do (after all, you are the one
clicked on it, now you're invested, it's not like it was the carefully crafted
headline /s).

Do I exaggerate?

~~~
inimino
Dark patterns lead people to decisions that are not in their best interest,
here the decision is reading the article. Seems a stretch.

A less conspiratorial explanation is that adding the click lets them know who
reads the article and who doesn't.

